# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Harde schijf onder tepel

## maartenschilders

Onze zoon is 13 jaar en heeft onder één tepel een harde schijf. Kan dit kwaad of komt dit vaker voor op deze leeftijd?

----------


## Francesco

Beste Maarten

Dit verschijnsel heet gynaecomastie en komt vaker voor.
Het is lastig en soms pijnlijk, maar gaat van zelf weer over.
Kan erg lang (enkele jaren) duren. Kwaad kan het niet.
Wel ind e gaten houden voor zijn latere leeftijd. 

Ik heb het zelf laten weghalen toen ik rond de 20 was,
maar een litteken zie je toch je hele leven. 

Jaren later had ik een gesprek met een homeopatisch arts.
Die onderzocht mij en gaf aan dat hij met enkele korreltjes 
van een natuurljke stof had kunnen voorkomen 
dat er geopereerd zou worden. 
Hij noemde het een harde walnoot.
Had ik dus eerder moeten weten!

Mijn advies, wanneer het pijnlijk is/wordt: 
maak een afspraak met een homeopatisch arts.
Een "gewone" arts zal er niet veel aan doen.
Het beste gewenst.

----------


## ikke64

@maartenschilders,

De kans dat dit vanzelf over gaat is bijna 100%. Natuurlijk kun je het, zeker als je je daar prettig bij voelt even door een HA laten bekijken.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Anoniemm

Jup, ik ben 15 (man) en ik heb het ook. Begon ook ongeveer toen ik 13 was. Dat schijfje is btw nu wel veel kleiner, maar zit er nog steeds. Vooral niet te veel aanzitten is belangrijk.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Francesco geeft aan dat homeopathie een oplossing kan bieden.

Maak er gebruik van!

Gr Ikke

----------

